# Photoshop help for my army



## Kazehito (Nov 16, 2010)

I had an idea for my Blood Ravens army and finally found a pic of what I need, but need some help with it. I'm planning on making a banner out of cloth, and then using a print-out iron on transfer to transfer the picture from my computer to the banner. I just found a banner that would really look nice, and was wondering if anyone could help me out. Never really played much with altering photos, but if anyone could help, I just need a few things done to the pic im posting with this. I need the background removed until its just the cloth banner left, and I need where the banner looks like its moving in the wind and angled a bit, straightened out, so that I can print out a basic flat variation of this flag. If anyone could help me with this i would really appreciate it. Thanks.

Or if anyone else has a blood ravens banner that I could print out that looks better, I would really appreciate that as well. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Best I could do with limited skills.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think I might be able to get it a tiny bit straighter than djinn, but to be honest i don't think the printed results will be worth it. At that resolution the text is barely visible and it'll only get worse once printed.

I found this on Deviant if it's any help:


----------



## Kazehito (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help, ill work with them both and see which one works better, thanks alot for the photoshop and hunting down efforts. The flag is probably going to be smaller than the pic is on here, so resolution should still be ok, but ill work with trial and error printing them out and see what i can get. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------

